# I Made a Pyraminx from Paper



## Vananas (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey there!

I made a Pyraminx from paper as part of a school project. 
It took me about 25 hours to build it but as far as I know, I am the only Person who ever did this
(At least I am the first one, who published it).
I tried to break down the mechanism to the absolute necassary, while the turning quality shouldn't be too bad. If you'd like further information, I could also make a big post in which I would explain everything in detail! 
In this video I am showing how the Puzzle turns and I am giving a short summary of the building prozess:


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 26, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Max Cruz (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice pyraminx.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 26, 2017)

Impressive work.


----------



## Aaditya (Oct 26, 2017)

wow! cool


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Oct 26, 2017)

Wow that is great, I tried making one about a year ago out of cardboard but could only get the tips to work, great job!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 26, 2017)

I made a paper airplane once


Spoiler



Great job! That's really impressive!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 5, 2017)

Brilliant thanks. Have you seen Olivér's Paperminx?


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 5, 2017)

Wow....Can't believe you did that. Nice!


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 5, 2017)

Very impressed with this pyraminx. Good job @Vananas !


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Nov 5, 2017)

mod it, lube it, better than all pyraminxes


----------



## Vananas (Nov 7, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> Brilliant thanks. Have you seen Olivér's Paperminx?


Wow that is awesome. I don't think I'd be patient enough to fold that many pieces!

Even if I made it as part of a school project, I did not have to do so. In germany we have to make three presentations in a period of two years to get our high school diploma ( idk if this is the right term to describe it? ). Each of these will be evaluated and counts as much as an exam in the particular subject were making it for. We can choose freely in which subject we want to make these presentations.
In my case, I chose to make it for my arts class. The plan was to do something different than the others, so it wouldn't get boring for both the teacher and the other students.
In fact, I already built puzzles from paper before, which you can see on my instagram Account: "stuff_from_cardboard".



CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> mod it, lube it, better than all pyraminxes


I only have one real Pyraminx, so technically it's my back-up main 



DGCubes said:


> Why not? If school was the motivation he needed, then so be it. It's still a creative and impressive project that few people have done.


I love your videos! Keep up the good work


----------



## CLL Smooth (Nov 8, 2017)

I really like the pyraminx. Super cool.


----------



## PyraMaster (Nov 8, 2017)

Vananas said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I made a Pyraminx from paper as part of a school project.
> It took me about 25 hours to build it but as far as I know, I am the only Person who ever did this
> ...



Nice!!

Why did you decide to do it?


----------



## Hero (Nov 8, 2017)

Vananas said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I made a Pyraminx from paper as part of a school project.
> It took me about 25 hours to build it but as far as I know, I am the only Person who ever did this
> ...



Well done! What's ur PB with it?


----------



## Vananas (Nov 15, 2017)

Hero said:


> Well done! What's ur PB with it?


I actually only solved it once when I scrambled it by mistake. That took me about 3min or so..


----------



## Hero (Nov 16, 2017)

Vananas said:


> I actually only solved it once when I scrambled it by mistake. That took me about 3min or so..



lol.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 16, 2017)

I've thought about making a papercraft one but I stink at making templates. I tried to make a 3x3 but the computer I was using stopped working so I lost all the templates


----------



## Vananas (Dec 5, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> I've thought about making a papercraft one but I stink at making templates. I tried to make a 3x3 but the computer I was using stopped working so I lost all the templates


This may sound like advertising but it is not meant to:
If you look at my Instagram page stuff_from_cardboard you will find a 3x3 I made out of paper and cardboard. There is of course also a close up look of the mechanism. To build this cube I started with making little cubes, from which I then cut of an edge or a corner. To finish the pieces I glued triangles or rectangles on the cut-off parts, depending on what pieces I was building. 
This way the build was really easy and I didn't need any templates


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Dec 7, 2017)

I wish I had a talent.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 7, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> I wish I had a talent.



Cubing??


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Dec 8, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Cubing??


Oh yeah i forgot about that.


----------

